# Pipe tobacco MAW and book club



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Good evening fellow piper brethren. I hope that your Saturday evening is going well. I have - after much cogitation and perambulation - concocted the following:

Bunnosaurusrex and I - with the assistance of a quantity of Samuel Smith's Organic Cider (on my part) have germinated an idea so groundbreaking, so shocking, so unique, as to have been likely mentioned before. It came to me the other day when I tossed out the idea over in the tobacco of the month thread about a tobacco exchange.

Then chat happened, and Bunno inquired if I was a reader. Powell's City of Books - the largest bookstore in the world (sometimes) - was a birthday destination for me as a lad. Books? Hell yeah.

So here is the plan, my fellow puffers. I propose to start a book and tobacco exchange thread/club/whatever. We decided that the MAW format would work well for this. Our proposal is to start the MAW with the following tenets in mind:

1. Books are to be throwaway quality paperbacks. Something you would pick up at the goodwill.

2. Wishlists for books are certainly welcome, but we would like to broaden reading horizons here. Participants are encouraged to try someone new, or even new genres.

3. This also applies to pipe tobaccos. While wishlists are certainly good, you are encouraged to open up the wish fulfillment to try new things. IF YOU ARE NOT OPEN TO THIS IDEA, MAKE SURE THAT YOU SAY SO VERY CLEARLY IN YOUR WISH POST.

4. The MAW is to be kept cheap and easy - one or two books is great, and tobacco can even be just half an ounce.

5. Relax - have a homebrew. Waitaminute - that's Charlie Papazian. The MAW is for us to enjoy new authors and a bowl or three of new tobacco. Puff math is fine, but remember that even a paperback and .5 oz of tobacco is the stated purpose here. Let's keep it cheap and fun.

*The Rules (shamelessly stolen and modified from the Non CC MAW)*
1. A member will make a wish for a genre or genres that they read. This may include genres that you DO NOT want to read (Barbara Cartland? YUCK!). Remember the above stated purpose.

2. Members are encouraged to include a list of recently read books and/or authors, or authors who they have read and enjoyed in the past. This is to help guide a potential wish fulfiller.

3. Members will then include a list of one or more pipe tobaccos that they either like (and are out of) our would like to try. Along with this, if there is something that you just cannot stand, include that in your wish.

4. If you like, you can post a wish and a link to your tobacco cellar (if you have one) for participants to peruse should they wish.

5. Someone who is able to provide a book that they feel you might enjoy and a tobacco as well will post up 'that they can fulfill the wish'; and then post their own wish list of book genres and tobaccos.

6. Once you see the post fulfilling your wish, send a pm to that person with your shipping address.

7. Ship your wish fulfillment package in a timely manner. There is no quicker way to generate ire from Brothers of the Leaf than to leave them waiting. If there is a delay in getting it out&#8230;.COMMUNICATE. We all know things pop up, be courteous and give your wish recipient a heads up.

8. Shipping must include tracking, most people ship USPS so include a Delivery Confirmation #, if FedEx or UPS, tracking numbers work as well. The nice thing about this involving pipe tobacco and paperbacks is that shipping envelopes will work as well as boxes, keeping prices down.

9. Let the membership know when you've received your package. Reminder: Puffers love pics!

10. Please wait a week after fulfilling a wish before doing so again. This allows for others to participate in the thread.

11. Have fun and try new things is our golden rule here. There is NOTHING wrong with reading a book and then passing it on to a fellow BOTL in the MAW - in fact, that is encouraged. Likewise, please remember that the idea is to try new tobaccos as well. If you are not open to the tobaccos changing, indicate that in your post. This goes with books as well.

12. Have fun. Did I mention have fun? Have fun.


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

This is going to be so much fun! I cant wait to see the sign ups start!


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

good luck guys


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Great idea - I havent read a fiction book in so long as I listen to them on CD now as I drive. Audio books have replaced reading for me. Damn electronics age


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

This is very interesting. Get it started, fellas.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

What Tom said - let's get this rolling! It is new so there is no previous pick-up. Who wants to go first?


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

If someone has to be brave enough to go first, I will. I'd like a funny book. Something sarcastic preferably, like Catch 22 or Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. Genre isn't important.
As for tobacco, I enjoy all kinds. No preferences here.
Thanks for starting this, Brian.


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

O.k Tommy something sarcastic funny will be coming your way... i got this one covered! just PM me your addy and i'll have it in the mail real soon


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

totally forgot to post my wish lol... well my wish is... for another person to make a wish! first one to reply gets it!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Bunnosaurusrex said:


> totally forgot to post my wish lol... well my wish is... for another person to make a wish! first one to reply gets it!


Oh you're not getting off that easy! Post them up (nothing wrong with someone else jumping in with a wish here - it's fresh and we need movement!) or you'll get Barbara Cartland romance novels and a pouch of half and half!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> Oh you're not getting off that easy! Post them up (nothing wrong with someone else jumping in with a wish here - it's fresh and we need movement!) or you'll get Barbara Cartland romance novels *and a pouch of half and half!*


A better threat would be to make it Mixture #79... I think the tobacco used in it was grown and processed in Chernobyl.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't have much of a library, as I've been reading ebooks almost exclusively lately. But if I spot a wish that I get a good idea about and can fulfill with a trip to the local Books-A-Million, I'll cover one!

I have a wish. Might be kinda hard, or maybe this is more of a specific request than you had in mind, I dunno, but here goes. Crazy government gone haywire stuff. I love this stuff and can't get enough of it. To give you some ideas, think 1984, Animal Farm, Brave New World, stuff like that. I recently read the Hunger Games trilogy and enjoyed it a lot, but I wouldn't mind something with more substance to chew on. A while back, I read Margaret Atwood's "The Handmaid's Tale", which was FANTASIC. I more recently read Margaret Atwood's "Oryx and Crake" and enjoyed it a lot as well, though it was more of a post-apocalyptic theme (another favorite genre for sure, which is kinda along the same lines). Those are the only two books by her that I've read, so I'd also like to read anything else by Margaret Atwood (which might be a slightly easier request).

As for tobacco, my cellar is in my sig to give you ideas. I like almost everything. If you really want to tickle my fancy, pic the highest nicotine blend you have :mrgreen:


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

I'll jump in with a wish for a book. I'd like something with lots of plot twist but don't care about the subject matter. As far as tobacco I'm a newb to the pipe side still so whatever you think is good for a newb. Thanks!


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

OH YEAH... we have some movement LOL!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Question - I'd hate to send someone a book that they already read. Or even worse, a book they already read and hated. Should we discuss it here? Take it to PM's? What do you guys think?

I might have Machurtado covered. Something came to mind, but it's something that was extremely popular and was also made into a movie...so that's why I ask.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Question - I'd hate to send someone a book that they already read. Or even worse, a book they already read and hated. Should we discuss it here? Take it to PM's? What do you guys think?
> 
> I might have Machurtado covered. Something came to mind, but it's something that was extremely popular and was also made into a movie...so that's why I ask.


Only problem that I see with discussing here is if the discussion posts exceed the wishes, making it hard for participants. Either another thread of PM's would work great. Perhaps one thing we might do is send PM's to me and once a week I can make a synopsis, or we can have another thread for discussion.

As to your point about the hates/already reads - good point, and Bunno and I chatted about it, but I don't think it is covered well enough in my initial post. I will update it. I think that the wish posts can/should absolutely include anything that guides the giver. The last book that you read, the last book you hated, authors you have read.....thanks!  I'll add this to the first post as well.


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

On that note desertlifter the latest books that I have read were the game of thrones series. I also enjoy Ann rice type novels and also really enjoy nonfiction military type novels such as Blackhawk down and cobra II. Hope this helps!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Desertlifter said:


> Only problem that I see with discussing here is if the discussion posts exceed the wishes, making it hard for participants. Either another thread of PM's would work great


Yeah, you're right. I sent him a PM. I'll reply back here as to whether or not I can fulfill his wish.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

FYI - Mac's wish is still open, he has already read the book I had in mind. I'm probably not as well read as many of you, and I don't have any other ideas. 

Brian - it might be a good idea for you to keep a post with a running tally of open wishes. It's not a big deal ATM with only two open wishes, but I'd hate for someone's wish to get buried and not fulfilled because it wasn't noticed.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Mac...PM on the way.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

I've got Mac covered.


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

I think we are making this a little too complicated... if someone is worried about either sending or receiving a book they have already read then discussion in PM could easily fix that problem, however the simple phrase "surprise me" i think covers the rest. If the worst happens and someone gets something they have already read then no harm no foul look at it as a gift to the good will or a credit against the buck it will cost to buy a different book... also lets not overlook the couple bowls of baccy so its not going to be a total loss lol!

also Tommy your book will be going out friday... took me a little while to dig it out of the pile and find just the right one!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Awesome, Paul. And I think you're right on "surprise me." Even if you've read it, you gain some insight into your brothers. Can't go wrong with that.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Mac...DC# 9101 9690 1038 3168 9453 75


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Here's our weekly update! Two out of three wishes pending with no takers yet for Gahdzilla. Anyone? Please remember to post when you send/receive packages, and keep it up!


TommyTreeSarcastic Like Hitchhiker's GuideNo tobacco prefIn progress - BunnosauresrexGahdzilla1984/Brave New World/Animal Farmhttp://www.tobaccocellar.com/gahdzilaopenMachurtadoLots of plot twist/Anne Rice/nonfiction militaryNo tobacco prefIn progress - McGreggor57


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

Alrighty Tommy its in the mail heading your way! DC link https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction?qtc_tLabels1=03112550000011942624


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Cliff...PM sent.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Cliff...PM sent.


Got it, and replied! Thank you, sir!

Alright, Gregg - I think you're overdue! Post up a wish!!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Got it, and replied! Thank you, sir!
> 
> Alright, Gregg - I think you're overdue! Post up a wish!!


LOL. OK...

Any Sherlock Holmes Book (nope...never read one)
Brad Meltzer: I've only read The Tenth Justice.
Vince Flynn: Have not read any of his books.

Baccy. Still very new to this slope but I've put a few on my wishlist.

If too specific let me know and TIA


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Greg, where is this wishlist you speak of? Because bookwise, I've got you covered perfectly!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Greg, where is this wishlist you speak of? Because bookwise, I've got you covered perfectly!


It's in my profile Mark, but it looks exactly like this :

Rattray's Marlin Flake
GL Pease Haddo's Delight
GL Pease Jacknife Plug
Any Boswell Blend
Sugar Barrel
FVF

Thanks Mark! Now what's your wish?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, I just happen to have a couple of those (three, actually), so I'll be heading to the post office Friday (my next day off, unfortunately) with goodies in hand.
As far as a wish, give a couple of days to figure out something...


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Guys what can I say I'm so glad and feel so lucky to have BOTLs like you. This is the great package that I can home today! First off there was two books instead of one. Mcgreggor went the extra mile and looked at my profile and saw how I like to play golf and sent me another book about that and a sleeve of what happen to be my favorite golf balls. He also included Cornell & Diehl - Purple Cow, Dan Tobacco-Sweet Vanilla Honeydew, and Peter Heinrich-Dark Strong. To top it all off he included some cigars too! A Fonseca, Diesel, and an Oba Oba. Once again I can't thank you enough Mcgreggor!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Glad you like them Mac, it was my pleasure. Since the book wouldn't fit in a small flat rate box, I had to include some tag-a-longs LOL
BTW, the Oba Oba is a great little smoke for the course.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Clifford...DC# 9101 9690 1038 3211 4208 28


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks, Gregg!!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Paul's book showed up today, and this is where the book club gets interesting.










I will admit that I wrote off Terry Pratchett for reasons that have nothing to do with his work and more to do with what I assumed his books were about (oh, and he writes book series, which I absolutely hate). So here's an author that I wouldn't have given a second chance to, whose book I'll be reading and giving an honest shot thanks to Puff and Paul and Brian.

Tobacco, by the way, is English Supreme, and seems like it will be a good one. Nice choices, Paul. Thanks.


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey tommy glad you got it ok... The cool thing about pratchett is you dont need to have read any of the other books to "get" the characters and his sense of humor I think will be right up your alley! Also I apologize for the handwriting lol my printer was out of ink. I can't wait to find out what you think of this author but be warned he really us addictive


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Terry Pratchet is fun! He also co-wrote "Good Omens" with Neil Gaiman, another great author that is worth checking out...American Gods is fantastic!

RD


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Gregg really did his homework!










The cigars are an Oliva Serie V figurado (one of my fav's!), an Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro (another fav!), and a Perdomo Immenso (haven't tried but have been curious about!). The pipe baccy is all new stuff to me - PS Proper English, Dunhill Mixture 965, and SG Grousemoore! And a book that sounds very intriguing! Thank you sir!

Alright, boys - somebody else get a wish up!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Glad you got them OK Clifford. I thought the Immenso was a pretty good smoke. 

Keep it going fellas!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

William Gibson is incredible!

Speaking of incredible, I have incredibly forgotten what day it is, and our local PO is closed on Saturday. Grrrr...I'll get over there on Monday, Gregg.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

No worries Mark. I forget what day it is almost daily LOL


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Here's our weekly update - way to close out wishes quickly!

We have all of our base hits run into home plate - post up your wishes, gentlemen!


TommyTreeSarcastic Like Hitchhiker's GuideNo tobacco prefComplete!Gahdzilla1984/Brave New World/Animal Farmhttp://www.tobaccocellar.com/gahdzilaComplete!MachurtadoLots of plot twist/Anne Rice/nonfiction militaryNo tobacco prefComplete!McGreggor57Any Sherlock Holmes, Brad Melzer except Tenth Justice, Vince Flynncheck wishlistIn Progress - Mark C 
[tr]


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah who is up next and what is their wish?... Mrs bunno is pretty pleased that I might be getting rid of some of my books, apparently she would like some bookshelf space for a plant or something LOL


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Hell - I'll throw it out there. 

Books: Everything but romance. I've read every Clive Cussler except his last book or two. I also read nonfiction now and again, particularly military history. Love Fantasy and scifi - Tolkien, Zelazny, Terry Brooks, Larry Niven, Jerry Pournelle, and the like. I would love to re-read Michael Moorcock's Elric books but they are out of print. 

Tobacco - I'm learning still, but right now I am curious about some aro's, particularly the milder ones. LOVE University Flake. My cellar link is below in my sig file.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Clive Cussler FTW!!!

I have _almost_ the whole Dirk Pitt series. Haven't read them all yet. Pretty much the only books I like to read.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Desertlifter said:


> Hell - I'll throw it out there.
> 
> Books: Everything but romance. I've read every Clive Cussler except his last book or two. I also read nonfiction now and again, particularly military history. Love Fantasy and scifi - Tolkien, Zelazny, Terry Brooks, Larry Niven, Jerry Pournelle, and the like. I would love to re-read Michael Moorcock's Elric books but they are out of print.
> 
> Tobacco - I'm learning still, but right now I am curious about some aro's, particularly the milder ones. LOVE University Flake. My cellar link is below in my sig file.


I got this one!

Package will go out middle of next week!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'll go ahead and throw up my wish to keep things moving, if that's okay. Tobacco-wise, I dunno; surprise me. Unless it's Mixture 79, it'll get smoked eventually! As far as books go, what I'd like is any SF novel written by an author who had not been published prior to the mid eighties. I was really into SF up until then, but took a detour and didn't read much of it until about three years ago. The authors who I remembered I caught up on, but I'm sure there's tons of new authors that I'd like who I don't even know. PLEASE google the author; if he or she was published before 1985, odds are I already know them. Gimme something new!

Edited to add: um...except Connie Willis. I've tried her; I'll pass.


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey DL you read the isaac bell mysteries by cussler? I also have that other book i need to send you! Unfortunately my tobacco stash isnt up to par so all i have to send is one of my b&m's blends... So if thats ok i will grab this one!


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

Oopsy my bad... I replied before refreshing my browser page lol so zilla got DL so im going to grab mark... I have a few SF novels laying around the place and as per my previous post my baccy choices are limited but i'll send somthing tasty! Should be in the mail friday ^_^


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Who's on first? Paul, have you put up a wish yet? Mrs. B surely wants you to replace any books you send out LOL


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Dc # 0311 0820 0000 7320 8739


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Who's on first? Paul, have you put up a wish yet? Mrs. B surely wants you to replace any books you send out LOL


Paul and Clifford certainly - we should have full trade-parity at this point, which means that new wishes are still a good thing - don't have much of a cascade yet. Matt - you jumped in with a Cussler comment. Howzabout a wish?


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Received my package from Clifford (Gahdzila) today and he put the beat-down on my wish. First the box, which was scary enough...










Then I open the beastie!










Not only did he fulfill my wish, he did so in true puff fashion -

Books:
Dune
Dune Messiah

Tobaccy!-
LA Strawberry 
New Orleans Butter Pecan (both from a B&M in NO!)
Ennerdale (I've been curious about trying a Lakeland for a while - nice!)

and stuff not even on my wish - 
Escudo with some age - he mined my tobacco cellar and saw that I had some. I love this stuff - can't wait to try it with some age.

Purple Cow - I've been curious about this one for a while now. Once again a great match and something that I've wanted to try.

Thank you sir!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesome, glad you got them all ok! Confession - I really really really was ready to get rid of that Ennerdale! It is....interesting. I certainly don't regret buying it, but I was ready to be done with the tin. Nothing else I've tried compares to it, it's just plain weird! An interesting experience (I'm smoking the last of it now, actually!), but I don't plan on buying more. Let me know what you think of it! I'm always curious what others think of this crazy concoction!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Smack! Looks like you'll be busy reading and smoking Brian! Nice wish fulfillment Clifford.


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok mark I have a book for you... And u will be hitting my b&m tomorrow on the way to the post office again appologies for the terrible selection of tobaccos i am gonna check your profile for an addy but if it isn't there just pm it to me... Sci fi inbound lol... Dc to follow as soon as I have it

Ok so now for my wish... I would like to try something STRONG but since I am new to this... SURPRISE ME And to go with it maybe a tech thriller or possibly somthing cyberpunk ish...


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Awesome, glad you got them all ok! Confession - I really really really was ready to get rid of that Ennerdale! It is....interesting. I certainly don't regret buying it, but I was ready to be done with the tin. Nothing else I've tried compares to it, it's just plain weird! An interesting experience (I'm smoking the last of it now, actually!), but I don't plan on buying more. Let me know what you think of it! I'm always curious what others think of this crazy concoction!


Reminds me of a quote from one of my favorite authors.....and a pipe smoking action pic!

"When the going gets tough, the tough get weird."


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

I believe that I have Bunno - PM sent.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Alright, if y'all will indulge a n00b. I honestly don't read much and Cussler is really about all that holds my attention. I have _almost_ all books in the Dirk Pitt series. If anyone has something similar, or a Sherlock Holmes book, I would be willing to give them a read. As for Baccy, surprise me!


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

mark i didnt make i to the post office today so it'll go out monday... which is good because it gives me tim tyo look for another book for you too lol... also Matt have you read any of the other cussler series, namely the oregon files?


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Bunno, I have not. I _think_ I may have one that came in a lot I got of Cussler books I bought or picked it up by mistake. Haven't read it.

I just picked up a book my dad was reading some odd years ago (Atlantis Found) and started reading it and was hooked!


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

Matt how's about you make up a list if the ones you have and PM it to me... Let's see if I can't fill in a couple gaps in your cussler collection! I got this one too fellas...


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Bunnosaurusrex said:


> Matt how's about you make up a list if the ones you have and PM it to me... Let's see if I can't fill in a couple gaps in your cussler collection! I got this one too fellas...


Thanks Paul, May take a few days to gather up all I have, but I will do it. Also, I just re-watched "Along came a spider". If you happen to have any of the Alex Cross books by James Patterson, I would be into those as well.


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

A few days is cool matt and markc its going to be just a little longer till I can get yours out too... Between the eldests senior prom and her looser date not paying for anything and the youngest daughters birthday I am a little strapped... I'm going to see how the finances are at the end of the week and hopefully I might be able to post stuff then... Appologies for the delays fellas but um sure you all know real life comes first!


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

No worries Paul. I started on a list, but I know I have more books somewhere. As soon as I get it nailed down I will shoot you a PM. No hurry on my end brother, so don't stress over it.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, here's an embarrassing post...

Hey Gregg, I finally got your package out today: 0311 3260 0002 3204 7877

I've been trying to avoid the participation threads lately because I know I'm in a "flaky stage" right now, but when I saw your book list, I had to jump in! I apologize for the delay.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Bunnosaurusrex said:


> ...and markc its going to be just a little longer till I can get yours out too...


Damn it, why can't people be prompt with these things!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

No embarrassment needed Mark. Having just won the May pipe lotto along with several purchases both here and on-line, I'm close to losing track of what's heading my way regardless.  Take care of what's important, this is just fun (although I really am looking forward to what you picked out for me!).


MarkC said:


> Well, here's an embarrassing post...
> 
> Hey Gregg, I finally got your package out today: 0311 3260 0002 3204 7877
> 
> I've been trying to avoid the participation threads lately because I know I'm in a "flaky stage" right now, but when I saw your book list, I had to jump in! I apologize for the delay.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, as it turned out, I only had two of your wishlist items rather than three, so I included a bit of my favorite Virginia (but don't tell the other Virginias in my cellar, they all think _they're_ my favorite!)


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Well Mark, it was definitely worth the wait!










The Complete Sherlock Holmes Vol 1 and II. These will be my reading materials this summer as I enjoy a bowl with some coffee on the patio. Also some great baccy, including FVF, and Marlin Flake from my wishlist as well as some Hamborger Veermaste. If it's one of your favorites Mark, I'm looking forward to trying it even more.

Thanks so much Mark!


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thats awesome Mark! Looks like lots of enjoyment for ya Gregg.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey, I was glad to find a home for the books! I wanted to reread the stuff awhile back and couldn't find my one volume copy I bought back in '76, so I ordered those. Six months later, I found the old one...

Gregg, the two volumes aren't from the same publisher, so they don't match up quite right. Everything is there, but there are a few stories that are in both volumes.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Gregg, the two volumes aren't from the same publisher, so they don't match up quite right. Everything is there, but there are a few stories that are in both volumes.


Ahh, I was wondering. No worries though. With my memory I'll probably forgot I read them on the first book


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

MarkC said:


> Damn it, why can't people be prompt with these things!


on its war Mark

0311 2550 0003 1797 9126


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay; I'm just about through rereading the original Stainless Steel Rat trilogy, so I schedule it next!


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

:bump:

Just thought I would check this out again and see how its going, Have all the wishes been fulfilled? I have been away for a couple days...


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey Bunno - catch!

0310 2010 0000 0611 4201


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

marks is out for delivery mine is on the way and i am waiting for a list of cussler books so i can fill in some gaps... now who is next... OHHHH thats right its DESERTLIFTERS turn... post your wish sir... and since this is DL's MaW, its been declared open season... 4 responses would be appropriate... fill his wish 4 times over and get this Maw rolling with 4 more wishes


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Bunnosaurusrex said:


> marks is out for delivery mine is on the way and i am waiting for a list of cussler books so i can fill in some gaps... now who is next... OHHHH thats right its DESERTLIFTERS turn... post your wish sir... and since this is DL's MaW, its been declared open season... 4 responses would be appropriate... fill his wish 4 times over and get this Maw rolling with 4 more wishes


You may want to retire from this Paul.... INCOMING!


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

PM sent Bunno, sorry it took so long. My daughter got a hold of it and colored all over it and then "misplaced" it for me! :gaga:


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

Michigan_Moose said:


> You may want to retire from this Paul.... INCOMING!


Ypu are having all together too much fun bombing me there deer camp!!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Mine arrived from Paul today; two books from guys I've never heard of! (For those new to the thread, that's not a complaint, it's a thank you-that's what I asked for!) Chindi by Jack McDevitt and Helix by Eric Brown; not sure which I'll go with first-probably Helix. It'll be nice to expand my author roster for the first time since Allen Steele started (yeah, that long ago). 

Some strange packing material was also included: a traditional burley mix called, of course, American Burley which apparently comes from a real B&M (I miss those!) and another one, unlabeled, that smells awesome! You've got to let me know what it is after I try it (which will be right after I finish this bowl of Full Virginia Flake; the meer is standing by!) Thanks, guy; it's like Christmas in May!


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Yea DL you need to post some wishes so we can get this thing really rolling!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Machurtado said:


> Yea DL you need to post some wishes so we can get this thing really rolling!


Okay - here goes. <shudder>

I received the first two Dune books in my first wish and am looking forward to them. I'm partial to fantasy/sci-fi of pretty much all kinds. Also enjoy horror - I've read everything Clive Barker ever wrote, along with being a huge HP Lovecraft fan. I enjoy everything from history to naturalist works (Audubon, Thoreau...) and I am a biology major, so I read a lot of science. I also enjoy local/regional history. I haven't read Sherlock Holmes in years and y'all are making me hanker for it. Only thing that I don't really like is romance novels.

Tobacco-wise you can see my cellar below. Love everything Peterson that I've tried, and milder aro's are good right now. I like both English and Balkans as well as Virginias. The only thing that I don't like that I have tried is Kentuckys. I've tried a fair number of "cigar guys will like this" blends like Purple Cow and Haddo's Delight. They are okay, but didn't stand out - I think that I like pipe tobaccos that taste and smell like....pipe tobaccos.

Be gentle.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Damn. I wish I'd taken some of my aunt's Harlequin books...


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Desertlifter said:


> Okay - here goes. <shudder>
> 
> I received the first two Dune books in my first wish and am looking forward to them. I'm partial to fantasy/sci-fi of pretty much all kinds. Also enjoy horror - I've read everything Clive Barker ever wrote, along with being a huge HP Lovecraft fan. I enjoy everything from history to naturalist works (Audubon, Thoreau...) and I am a biology major, so I read a lot of science. I also enjoy local/regional history. I haven't read Sherlock Holmes in years and y'all are making me hanker for it. Only thing that I don't really like is romance novels.
> 
> ...


DL, have you read the "Wheel of Time" set by Robert Jordan? if you haven't then I think I got your wish 
troy


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

laloin said:


> DL, have you read the "Wheel of Time" set by Robert Jordan? if you haven't then I think I got your wish
> troy


Yep - read those! Nowadays I keep to shorter series. Like the Game of Thrones. 

Oddly enough, I haven't read all of Terry Brooks' stuff.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Desertlifter said:


> Yep - read those! Nowadays I keep to shorter series. Like the Game of Thrones.
> 
> Oddly enough, I haven't read all of Terry Brooks' stuff.


lol I only got up to book 3, too many sub-plots and new chars added to each book hmmmmm now I need to found you something that you haven't read
troy


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

ok so i have some of the cussler books to go out and i have somthing for DL but i managed to mess up the finances this week so its going to be next weekend that they get mailed... sorry for the delay fellas!


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Like I said before Bunno, absolutely no hurry on this. Don't even stress over it brother.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Matt4370 said:


> Like I said before Bunno, absolutely no hurry on this. Don't even stress over it brother.


What Matt said!


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

I got my wish!!!!!!

Desertlifter sent this out and it arrived monday and i got it tuesday but stuff has been so busy around the Bunno house lately that i just didnt find the time to post it










an H.P. Lovecraft bundle that will be started this weekend along with a whole slew of samples, all of which smell amazing! I tried the rattrays hotw last night and that is somthing i am going to have to get a few tins of for sure!

Thank you DL... just dont forget i want the only person involved in starting this thread LOL, ITS YOUS TURN NOW BUDDY!!!


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

DL sorry it took so long but it's on it's way.
DC# 9505 5000 1872 2147 0000 53


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Machurtado said:


> DL sorry it took so long but it's on it's way.
> DC# 9505 5000 1872 2147 0000 53


Nope - it's here!

Mac came up with a great sampler and a great read for me:










Sorry about the catywampus pic, but that is a copy of "The Man Eating Lions of Tsavo" by Lt. Col. J.H. Patterson. Very. Cool.

Tobaccy-pr0n?

Dan Tobacco Devil's Holiday









Dan Tobacco Milonga









MacBaren Honey and Chocolate - my first MacBaren









Thanks so much, Mac.....

And post up your wish! Let's get this thread moving folks!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

So who's turn is it to post the wish list?


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Machurtado is up to post his wish, and we're pretty close to having things balanced then. I don't think that we have any outstanding wishes. I will go through the thread and post an update in a day or two.

Meanwhile, we do need more participants to keep this MAW moving Tommy - feel free to post up a wish!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Desertlifter said:


> Sorry about the catywampus pic, but that is a copy of "The Man Eating Lions of Tsavo" by Lt. Col. J.H. Patterson. Very. Cool.


Wow. Never heard of it before, and probably never will again, but that sounds awesome!


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Mark ever seen the movie the ghost and the darkness with Val Kilmer? That movie was basses on those events


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok here's my wish I'll just about anything but romance and sci fi novels. I really like military history and anything that has lots of twist like Song of Ice and Fire series. As far as tobacco goes I'm still a newb so I'll try anything.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Machurtado said:


> Ok here's my wish I'll just about anything but romance and sci fi novels. I really like military history and anything that has lots of twist like Song of Ice and Fire series. As far as tobacco goes I'm still a newb so I'll try anything.


I think I've got just the book! And I'm sure I can find some tobacco for a newbie around here somewhere.


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Tommy I'm interested to see what book you have picked out.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Machurtado said:


> Tommy I'm interested to see what book you have picked out.


Been one of those weeks, but I think it should be going out today. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

No worries I'm in no rush.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

0310 1230 0001 8059 6041

And I tried to make it worth the delay.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Excellent - way to get things moving again!


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey fellas... I still have a wish to send out to matt4370 I hope to have it ready to go this weekend between being sick my senior graduating and other stuff this finds got away from me but I'll make the wait worth while and i still have this book for you sitting here too DL! I'll post the dc's as soon as i have them


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Tommy I can't wait to get it! It's your turn now to post up a wish!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Machurtado said:


> Tommy I can't wait to get it! It's your turn now to post up a wish!


Ok, I'll tell you what, I have never found a book that's scared me. Now I've read American Psycho, and I was highly disturbed, but I haven't been scared. And I've tried all the traditional ones, Stephen King and such, but I haven't found one that's scary. Anyone have something that will make me double check the locks, I'd love to read it.

For tobacco, how about a unique aromatic. I've been neglecting the flavored stuff lately.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Bump for Tommy Tree's wish, and Bunno's beat down of.....me to whit:

Paul took a bit to put together my wish, and he did it in style. Here we go:










Daniel Suarez's "Daemon" - new author - looks great!

Below that you can see the tip of the proverbial iceberg. It continues with:










and then.....










Total damage? Book plus generous samples of:

C&D Pirate Kake
C&D Billy Budd
New Three Nuns
Nolan's Downtown Special (aro)
PS Proper English
MacBaren Club Blend
MacBaren Plumcake

All new tobaccos to me, and all ones that I've been interested in trying - thank you so much Paul!

Now post up your wish. :twisted:


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

more than welcome sir... i was grinning from ear to ear last night when you happened to mention you had been enjoying the latakia blends lately lol and as for my wish... i will post it up soon! and it'll be a good one


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

I got my sample from Tom on Saturday just haven't had a chance to post about the goodies till now. So here's a rub down of the goods- Tom sent me Catch-22 and Mother Night both of which I look forward to reading soon. Now to tthe goodies I got a very healthy sampling from Tom which included FVF, Angler's Dream, Altadis VA Flake #507, Squadron Leader, Smoker's Haven Cognac Mixture, SG Black XX, and Solani 779 English Mixture. Thanks Tom!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

I saw "historical fiction," and I know that's not exactly what you had in mind, but Mother Night is the most poignant inspection of post-WWII repercussions that I've ever read and, by far, my favorite book. Catch-22 is a book containing enough sarcasm to make Douglas Adams look like a member of the clergy. Sounds like you haven't read either, and I expect you'll like them both. I think you mentioned you were a relatively new smoker, so I just wanted to give you a healthy variety so you'd get to better see what tobaccos you like. Everything except the Angler's Dream has 1-3 years age on it, so you might not get the same experience if you smoke them fresh, but you'll still get a good idea of what you can expect.


----------

